# Steve Jobs has passed away



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 5, 2011)

It is a sad day, indeed.  We've lost one of the great, true visionaries of our time.  I can't begin to say how his influence and drive have affected my life, both as someone who looked up to and admired him as CEO of Apple and by the awesome products he allowed me to enjoy for the past few decades.

http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 5, 2011)

deleted--duplicate post


----------



## bbloke (Oct 5, 2011)

I just saw the reports elsewhere and then saw the front page on the Apple site.  I was shocked and I don't know what to say.  It is indeed a very sad day.  

He was one of the greats of the industry, someone who, from what I've heard, had a considerable talent for discerning the good ideas from those around him and then driving the industry forwards as a result.

When he stepped down recently, I feared the worst for the first time.  It seemed very unlike him, something he would only do if absolutely forced.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 5, 2011)

One of the good guys!  RIP.  He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP (sniff)


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 5, 2011)

:

Pancreatic cancer . . . horrible disease.






--J.D.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 5, 2011)

Rip


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 5, 2011)

rip


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 5, 2011)

May Steve rest in Peace!


----------



## ScottW (Oct 6, 2011)

Steve has contributed so much to this world, in so many ways. While the hands involved in helping Steve achieve his visions are many, and those hands will continue to create Steve's visions in the years to come, his all encompassing dedication to perfection and his vision for the next big thing, will be missed.

I will repost what I posted on my FaceBook page...



> If empowering people to Think Different, empowering people with great technology and forever changing the world through human greatness was a ticket to heaven, Steve Jobs would be among the VIPs. The Bible however Thinks Different when it comes to human reason. John 3:18 "He who believes in Him is not judged; he who does not believe has been judged already, because he has not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God."



I don't know Steve's heart, only God knows. This is a great opportunity to examine internally our own, eternal destination. Like Steve, we all are ill, our days are numbered, be it in the next 24 hours or 80 years from now, we have a destiny with death.

_*Note:* This is not an open opportunity to discuss religion or debate Steve's eternal fate, but this thread is dedicated to your thoughts about Steve and what comes to your mind when you think of Steve's passing. In keeping with that, this post is mine._


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## fluturas (Oct 7, 2011)

Light an iCandle in memory of Steve Jobs
https://apps.facebook.com/icandles/


----------



## chevy (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't have the chance to live at the same time as Thomas Edison, Graham Bell or Henry Ford. I had the chance the live at the same time as Steve Jobs.


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 10, 2011)

ScottW said:


> _*Note:* This is not an open opportunity to discuss religion or debate Steve's eternal fate, but this thread is dedicated to your thoughts about Steve and what comes to your mind when you think of Steve's passing. In keeping with that, this post is mine._



Then do not sully him by hypocritically inserting the subject; the man did not believe in such nonsense.

Respect the man and his wishes.

Unless you are &#7952;&#954; &#964;&#8182;&#957; &#954;&#940;&#964;&#969;. . . .

--J.D.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 10, 2011)

ScottW said:


> I don't know Steve's heart, only God knows. This is a great opportunity to examine internally our own, eternal destination. Like Steve, we all are ill, our days are numbered, be it in the next 24 hours or 80 years from now, we have a destiny with death.



I too have thought the same. Well said.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Printpac (Nov 3, 2011)

There was a great documentary on his life yesterday on PBS. Was supposed to be really good, iunfortunately I missed it but apparently they are showing it again at some stage and its up on their website


----------



## Ahmad1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah I saw that documentary alright. Was absolutely brillant. Apparently there is footage online somewhere.


----------

